# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Izrael - Palestine II

## Darius

Kjo eshte tema e dyte qe hapet per te njejtin subjekt. Tema paraardhese u mbyll per shkak te numrit te larte te postimeve. Pavaresisht nga disa paralajmerime qe leshova ne ate teme per t'i qendruar subjektit per te cilin ishte hapur, shume anatare emocionale e devijuan temen dhe e mbushen ate me postime komplet te pavlefshme. Kjo coi dhe ne numrin e larte te postimeve.

    Ju lutem mos harroni qe luftrat as nuk fitohen e as nuk humben ne Forumin Shqiptar. Ketu ne vetem diskutojme. Ndenjat personale dhe preferencat rracore apo fetare jane subjektive ne paraqitjen e lajmeve. Ato ndodhin pavaresisht nga krahu qe ne zgjedhim te mbeshtesim. Nese temen e pare nuk e mbajta dot nen kontroll qe ne fillim, kjo e dyta do jete ne kontroll te rrepte dhe sdo lejohen postime qe nuk i permbahen qellimit per te cilin eshte hapur. Pra do ju lutesha dhe njehere te mbani parasysh keto gjera.

    Diskutim te mbare.

----------


## Darius

Tema tjeter mund te lexohet per reference ketu: *Izrael - Palestine*

----------


## Qyfyre

Shefja e Kombeve të Bashkuara për të drejtat e njeriut, Navi Pillay, ka akuzuar Izraelin dhe Hamasin per krime lufte pasi kane, pasi kane qelluar zona civile me rraketa. Por ajo pati fjalet me te ashpra per qeverine e Izraelit. Gjithashtu kritikoi dhe SHBA qe po jep asistence financiare per sistemin e mbrojtes kunder rraketave Iron Dome ne Izrael, por nuk po ben gje per mbrojtjen e palestinezeve.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2711666/Is-Israel-planning-widen-Gaza-offensive-An-extra-16-000-reservists-called-aerial-bombardments-continue.html#ixzz393lVEeOu

----------


## ATMAN

Me anë të protestave anti-sioniste, francezët kanë kërkuar bojkotimin e mallrave dhe produkteve të prodhuara në Izrael.
Sipas një njoftimi të kanalit televiziv Press Tv. Qindra francezë dje janë mbledhur nëpër rrugët e Parisit ku kanë protestuar duke dënuar sulmet e regjimit të Izraelit kundër rripit të Gazës dhe kanë theksuar në bojkotimin e mallrave të këtij regjimi. Pjesëmarrësit në këto protesta pasi kanë treguar respekt dhe nderime për martirët në Gaza, shumica e të cilëve janë fëmijë dhe femra, shprehën mbështetjen e tyre për luftëtarët e rezistencës palestineze. Ata gjithashtu kanë shprehur mbështetjen e tyre për avokatin francez Xhil Davur i cili ka ngritur padi kundër Izraelit në GJND. Francezët e mbledhur në këtë tubim janë shprehur të vendosur në vazhdimin e protestave të tyre kundër krimeve dhe sulmeve të egra të regjimit sionist në Gaza. Megjithë shpalljen e armëpushimit 72 orësh mes ushtrisë së regjimit sionist dhe lëvizjes së rezistencës islamike palestineze Hamas në Gaza janë martirizuar 16 palestinezë.

irib

----------


## ATMAN

Në Shkup dhe në Prizren janë mbajtur manifestime në përkrahje të popullit palestinez në Gaza. Ndërkohë, politikanët në Maqedoni, Shqipëri dhe Kosovë në përgjegjësi kanë heshtur për luftën që po zhvillohet në Gaza dhe për viktimat civile palestineze.

Ndërkohë, gjatë këtij konflikti dha dorëheqje presidenti izraelit Shimon Peres, ndërsa për këtë rast mori lëvdata nga politikanë të lartë në Prishtinë dhe në Tiranë.

Analisti politik nga Tirana, Ilir Kulla ka qenë njëri prej atyre që e takoi personalisht ish-presidentin Peres gjatë një vizite në Tiranë. Si njohës i mirë i zhvillimeve në Lindjen e Mesme, Kulla komenton për “Zhurnal” reflektimin që kanë në trojet shqiptare zhvillimet në konfliktin izraelito-arab. Kulla thotë se nga pikëpamja humanitare, tubimet në vendet shqiptare kanë një kuptim të fortë të një popullsie që ka vuajtur nga lufta.

“Tirana, duke qenë se është kryeqyteti i Shqipërisë dhe vend mik me Palestinën dhe Izraelin, ndërsa këto dy vende kanë ambasada në Tiranë, është më e kujdesshme në qëndrime dhe përpiqet të bashkërendojë qëndrimet me faktorin ndërkombëtar në cilësinë e partnerit. E përsëris, tjetër gjë janë vrasjet në Gaza dhe tjetër gjë është politika zyrtare e Shqipërisë”, vlerëson Kulla.

Ndërsa nga pikëpamja fetare, ai thotë se protesta nuk ka kuptim, sepse konflikti palestinez nuk është konflikt fetar, as nuk është konflikt ndërmjet Hamasit dhe Izraelit, siç përpiqet ta ngjyrojë Izraeli.
Kulla vlerëson se në fund të fundit, protestat më të forta kundër Qeverisë Netanjahu për këtë konflikt, ditëve të fundit janë mbajtur pikërisht brenda Izraelit, nga ata që nuk e duan këtë konflikt dhe duan paqe. Por, në konflikte, zëri i atyre që duan dhe bëjnë luftë është më i zëshëm sesa jehona e jetës së atyre, të cilët janë viktima lufte dhe e humbin jetën.

Ndërsa, analisti politik nga Prishtina, Belul Beqaj thekson se çdokund, ku shkaktohen viktimat civile, duhet të gjykohen ngase është çështje humane të jesh në anën e të pambrojturit dhe të dënosh dhunën. Ai thotë se shqiptarët, veçmas duhet të jenë mbështetës të gjithë atyre që i japin përparësi paqes dhe zgjidhjes së problemeve pa dhunë.

Sipas tij, të dënosh dhunën në Gaza s’do të thotë se je kundër hebrenjve por kundër politikësqë e përdor dhunën si mjet për zgjidhjen eproblemeve. Beqaj e vlerëson oportunist vlerësimet e “të heshturve” ndaj vrasjeve në Gaza, sipas të cilëve Izraeli dhe Amerika janë aleatë tradicionalë të shqiptarëve dhe nuk duhet prishur këto raporte.
“Shqiptarët janë çliruar nga dhuna shekullore pse gjithnjë kanë qenë në anën e të drejtës. Prandaj, nuk është mirë të heshtim atje ku përdoret dhuna. Nëse kundërshtohen sulmet në Gazas’do të thotë se po kundërshtojmë Izraelin dhe SHBA. Nesër popujt e këtyre shteteve mund të gjykoj ë përdoriminjo selektiv të dhunësnga pushteti i tyre siçnë një formë janë distancuar gjermanët dhe Gjermania nga Hitleri”, thekson Beqaj, për “Zhurnal”.
Duke komentuar tubimet mbështetëse për palestinezët, Beqaj thotë se fakti se shtetet shqiptare veç e veç dhe bashkërisht nuk janë të “mëdhenj” nuk i privon nga obligimi human dhe qytetar që të deklarohen sa herë që ka nevojë kundër dhunuesve. Gjykimi dhunës duhet të jetë standard i njerëzve të civilizuar, pavarësisht nga raportet aktuale.

“Sa më shumë që ka aksione paqësore aq më pak ka mundësi që të përdoret dhuna. Heshtja nxitë dhunuesit, protestat kundër saj janë sinjali më i qartë publik për disponimin e një populli”, vlerëson Beqaj. Prandaj, duhet të kultivohet pacifizmi, jo si shprehje e pamundësisë, por si virtyt njerëzor. 

irib

----------


## ATMAN

Navi Pilai, Komisionarja e lartë e OKB për çështjet e të drejtave të njeriut, dënoi mos zbatimin e normave dhe ligjeve ndërkombëtare nga ana regjimit sionist.
Navi Pilai pasi dënoi ushtrinë izraelite për bombardimin e shtëpive, shkollave, spitaleve dhe objekteve që varen nga OKB në Gaza tha se nuk mund të mendohet që këto sulme janë kryer aksidentalisht. Më herët Ban Ki Moon, sekretari i përgjithshëm i OKB gjithashtu ka dënuar sulmin e regjimit sionist në një shkollë të varur nga agjencia e punës dhe e ndihmës së OKB UNRËA në rripin e Gazës, veprim të cilin e cilësoi të pajustifikueshëm. Aktualisht kur Gaza për shkak të bllokadës çnjerëzore dhe për shkak të tre javë sulmesh të përgjakshme po përballet me një katastrofë të vërtetë humane, autoritetet e OKB mjaftohen vetëm me dënimin e këtyre sulmeve. Regjimi sionist pasi shkatërroi rrjetin e shpërndarjes së energjisë elektrike në Gaza, ka shkatërruar edhe rrjetin e shpërndarjes së ujit të pijshëm dhe të derdhjes së ujërave të zeza të qytetit me dendësinë më të madhe njerëzore në botë. Izraeli pa u kushtuar aspak rëndësi ligjeve dhe normave ndërkombëtare ka ashpërsuar sulmet e tij kundër rripit të Gazës. Kanali 10 i regjimit sionist në një raport të tij njoftoi se ushtria izraelite kabinetit të sigurimit të këtij regjimi i ka paraqitur planin e pushtimit të Gazës, mirëpo ky plan nuk është miratuar. Ovikhai Adraji, zëdhënës i ushtrisë së regjimit të Izraelit ka deklaruar se ushtria ka thirrur 16 mijë trupa rezerviste me qëllim që ato të dërgohen në kufirin me Gazën. Ndërkohë lëvizja e rezistencës islamike palestineze Hamas ka thënë se ndihmat me armatime të Amerikës për Izraelin janë faktorë të përshkallëzimit të krizës në Gaza dhe vrasjes së popullatës palestineze të këtij rajoni. Kanali CNN më herët njoftoi se Amerika do t’i japë izraelit armë të reja për të vrarë palestinezët. Moshe Jalon, ministër i luftës i regjimit sionist, pasi falënderoi ShBA-të për ndihmat me armatime ka kërkuar më shumë ndihma prej Uashingtonit. Në kuadër të sulmeve të regjimit të Izraelit kundër rripit të Gazës, Uashingtoni ka lejuar këtë regjim që të shfrytëzojë depot që i përkasin SHBA-ve. Kanali Press Tv, citon një prej autoriteteve ushtarake amerikane të ketë thënë se depot amerikane që janë vënë në shërbim të Izraelit janë të mbushur me predha, raketa dhe pajisje të nevojshme për topat. Këto depo janë ndërtuar në zona të fshehta brenda Palestinës së pushtuar dhe janë pjesë e programit të njohur me emrin armatimet e depozituara për raste nevoje të Amerikës WRSA-I. Ndërkohë dhoma e përfaqësuesve ka miratuar një projekt që e lejon qeverinë amerikane të shpenzojë miliona dollarë për të forcuar sistemin raketor të regjimit sionist Kupola e Hekurt. Qindra qytetarë të Nju Jorkut kanë marrë pjesë në një tubim protestues në mbështetje të popullatës palestineze të Rripit të Gazës. Burimet informative kanë bërë të ditur se të pranishmit në këtë protestën gjithashtu kanë dënuar agresionin dhe krimet e regjimit sionist në Rripin e Gazës. Protestuesit në këtë tubim gjithashtu kanë shqiptuar edhe emrat e martirëve palestinezë. Krerët e vendeve anëtare të grupit Markosur, që përbëhet nga Brazili, Argjentina, Venezuela dhe Uruguai, me anë të një rezolute kanë dënuar krimet e regjimit sionist në Gaza dhe kanë shprehur shqetësimin e tyre mbi përkeqësimin e situatës njerëzore dhe humane në këtë rajon.

irib

----------


## ane

10 teori të çmendura konspirative rreth Lindjes së Mesme

Siç e kemi përmendur më parë, teoritë konspirative janë të shumta kudo në planet, nga Amerika në Azi, dhe kudo mes tyre. Këtë herë do të fokusohemi në teoritë më të çmendura konspirative që kanë dalë nga Lindja e Mesme. Në një rajon ku ka trazira politike e fetare, teoritë konspirative kanë gjetur një audiencë që i ka pranuar këto teori si shpjegim i disa problemeve të pashpjegueshme.
Përgatiti: Endri Farka
10. Konspiracioni për Izraelin e Madh
Të ngjashëm me teorinë konspirative që hebrenjtë planifikuan dominimin e botës, ekziston plani për krijimin e një Izraeli më të madh. Sipas teorisë konspirative, ky super-shtet do të përfshijë të gjithë Lindjen e Mesme, me Izraelin si kryeshtet. Kjo teori u bë e njohur kur lideri palestinez Jaser Arafat e shpërndau atë në vitet 90 dhe bëri të ditur qëllimet ekspansioniste të Izraelit. Ai tregoi tri shenja prove. Njëra ishte imazhi i një Izraeli më të madh në monedhë. E dyta kishte të bënte me një letër të Dr. Gwyn Rowley të Anglisë që mbështeste pretendimin për zgjerimin e Izraelit. Së fundmi, Arafati i kushtoi vëmendje flamurit të Izraeli ku sipas tij, dy vijat blu përfaqësonin lumin Nil dhe Eufrat, të cilat mund të shërbejnë si kufijtë e ri të shtetit të ri. Edhe pse Arafati vdiq, kjo teori vazhdon të mbetet gjallë.
9. SHBA-ja lejoi Sadam Hyseinin të pushtonte Kuvajtin
Ashtu si homologu i tij në vitin 2003, Lufta e Gjirit e vitit 1990 u përfshi nga teoritë konspirative. Sipas një teorie të çmendur, Shtetet e Bashkuara i dhanë sinjalin pozitiv Sadam Hyseinit për pushtimin e Kuvajtit. Fatkeqësisht për diktatorin irakian, Shtetet e Bashkuara kishin si qëllim ta përdornin atë si një mjet për të rritur çmimet e naftës dhe si një justifikim për vendosjen e ushtrisë së tyre në Lindjen e Mesme. Besuesit e kësaj teorie akuzojnë presidentin e atëhershëm Xhorxh W. Bush dhe Sekretarin e tij të Mbrojtjes Dik Çeni. Prova e vetme që mbetet për fajësimin e amerikanëve është deklarata për lejimin e pushtimit të Kuvajtit. Sipas tyre kjo ishte një lëvizje strategjike e amerikanëve.
8. Familja mbretërore Saudite është hebreje
Ashtu si teoria konspirative që klerikët iranianë janë fshehtazi agjentë britanikë, kjo teori sjell përsëri në qendër të vëmendjes një klasë tjetër sunduese. Sipas kësaj teorie konspirative, familja Saud  që ka sunduar vendin në mënyrë të padiskutueshme për shekuj me rradhë  ka origjinën nga një tregtar hebre nga Iraku, të quajtur Mordechai bin Mushi, që u integrua me një grup tregtarësh arabë. Ai shkoi më pas me tregtarët në Najd, në qendër të Gadishullit Arab, ku arriti të konsolidonte pushtetin e tij derisa familja u bë një nga më ndikueset në rajon. Më pas, familja gjeti themeluesin e vehabizmit  një hebre nga Turqia, e më pas formoi shtetin hebre në Arabinë Saudite. Që atëherë familja Saud është shantazhuar shumë.
7. Gadafi gjithashtu ishte hebre
A ishte diktatori libian Muamar Gadafi hebre? Sipas kësaj teorie, gjyshja e Gadafit ishte një hebreje libiane që u vendos në Izrael. Besimet e saj ka qenë të mbështetur nga hebrenjtë libianë që jetonin në Qarkun verior të Izraelit. Gadafi deklaronte se ndjehem si në shtëpi kur ishte midis tyre. Fatkeqësisht dukej se Gadafi nuk donte tja dinte shumë për origjinën e tij hebree, sipas një nga ish-ndihmësve të tij. Diktatori kishte vrarë këdo  përfshi edhe ambasadorin e tij të Italisë  sepse kishin zbuluar të vërtetën në lidhje me trashigiminë e origjinës së tij.
6. Etiketat e Pepsi-t dhe Coca Cola-s janë hebraike
Deri tani kemi folur për disa nga teoritë më të çmendura hebraike, por kjo është edhe më e pabesueshme se të tjerat. Sipas teoricionëve konspirativë në disa vende arabe, hebrenjtë përdorin pijet freskuese perëndimore për shkrimet e tyre. Provat mund të gjenden në mesazhe të fshehura anti-islamike tek etiketat e Pepsi-t dhe Coca Cola-s. Sipas tyre po ta shohësh mbrapsht emrin Coca Cola shkruhet No Mohammead and No Mecca (Jo Muhamed dhe jo Meka). Ndërsa Pepsi do të thotë Pay Each Penny Save Israel (Paguaj një qindarkë për të shpëtuar Izraelin). Besuesit e kësaj teorie mendojnë se në përbërjet e këtyre pijeve ka ekstrakte të ndryshme, si për shembull gjak.
5. Shtetet e Bashkuara po financojnë Vëllazërinë Myslimane
Siç mund ta shohim, edhe Shtetet e Bashkuara janë bërë pjesë e shumë teorive konspirative, duke filluar nga ato më të besueshmet e deri tek ato më të çmendurat, si ajo që fliste për lidhjen e aleancës së SHBA-së me Korenë e Veriut. Në të njëjtën mënyr, supozohet se Amerika ka lidhur aleancë me Vëllazërinë Myslimane të Egjiptit. Qeveria Amerikane  supozohet se ka lidhur aleancë me Vëllazërinë Myslimane për të pushtuar ose shkatërruar Egjiptin, dhe kështu manipuluan zgjedhjet e 2012-s për të vënë Mohamed Morsin në krye. Besuesit e këtij komploti mendojnë se SHBA i jep 1,5 miliardë dollarë ndihma ushtarake në vit Egjiptit. Ata mendojnë se edhe vetë Presidenti Obama është anëtar i kësaj lëvizjeje.
4. Jaser Arafati u helmua
A ishte vdekja e liderit palestinez Jaser Arafat një vrasje e suksesshme? Shkaku i vërtetë i vdekjes së Arafatit në nëntor të vitit 2004 nuk ishte një çrregullim gjaku apo atak në zemër siç u deklarua nga doktorët francezë, por polonium 210, substanca që u përdor për vrasjen e agjentit rus Aleksandër Litvinenko në vitin 2006. Këtë teori e mbështetën edhe shkencëtarët zviceranë, të cilët konfirmuan praninë e substancës kur ekzaminuan trupin e Arafatit në vitin 2012. Një studim i mëvonshëm i bërë nga rusët hodhi poshtë rezultatet zvicerane. Gishtat u drejtuan drejt Izraelit për vrasjen e tij. Edhe pse vendi i ka mohuar këto akuza, deklaratat e bëra nga kryeministrat e mëparshëm Ariel Sharon dhe Ehud Olment, ka nxitur spekulimet se ishin izraelitët që e vranë.
3. Fëmijët e zhdukur jemenas në Izrael
Kjo teori konspirative thotë se qeveria izraelite rrëmbeu qindra e mijëra bebe nga emigrantët që erdhën në vend vite më parë. Autoritetet deklaronin se fëmijët kishin vdekur në spitale dhe i kishin varrosur shpejt. Por mendohet se fëmijë u janë dhënë hebrenjve të pasur për adoptim. Një seri e gjatë komisionesh zbuloi në vitet 60 se ndërsa disa fëmijë vdiqën e disa u dhanë për adoptim, këto vendime u morën nga autoritetet gjatë situatës kaotike të krijuar.
2. Simpson-ët zbuluan dorën e fshehur amerikane pas Pranverës Arabe
A e tregoi një episod i filmit Simpson planin amerikan për fillimin e trazirave në botën arabe në vitin 2010? Spikerja e televizionit egjiptian Egyptian TV, Rania Badaui, mendon se kjo është e vërtetë. Sipas analizave të saj, në një episod të vitit 2001, personazhi Bart Simpson dhe shokët e tij  ishin pjesë e një bande djemsh që u përdor nga Marina Amerikane për rekrutim. Kjo seri përmban një sërë të fshehurash rreth komplotit të SHBA-së. Në veçanti ajo vë re luftën mes avionit amerikan të drejtuar nga Bart Simpson kundra një avioni kundërshtar me flamurin sirian. Këto fakte, sipas saj tregojnë që ishte Amerika ajo që planifikoi Pranverën Arabe dhe Luftën Civile në Siri. Këto akuza bënë që producenti i Simpson të reagonte me ironi duke thënë se ata kishin një largpamësi mahnitëse që parashikoi luftën në Lindjen e Mesme.
1.    Izraeli ka ndikim në të gjithë Botën Arabe ( dhe te çdo njeri gjithashtu)
Thuhet se Izraeli ka metodën e vet për të ndikuar kudo në botë. Gjithashtu dyshohet se Izraeli është gati të sulmojë qytetet më të mëdha në të gjithë globin. Një profesor hebre thotë se ndryshe nga 3000 vjet më parë kur hebrenjtë persekutoheshin dhe pjesa tjetër e botës shikonte, tani është koha e tyre të jenë në krye. Poeti izraelit dhe i mbijetuari i Holokaustit, Itamar Yaoz-Kest, thotë në vargjet e tij: Nëse na detyroni të zhdukemi përsëri nga faqja e Dheut, le të rrotullohet Toka drejt Asgjësë.

----------


## Qyfyre

> Navi Pilai, Komisionarja e lartë e OKB për çështjet e të drejtave të njeriut, dënoi mos zbatimin e normave dhe ligjeve ndërkombëtare nga ana regjimit sionist.
> Navi Pilai pasi dënoi ushtrinë izraelite për bombardimin e shtëpive, shkollave, spitaleve dhe objekteve që varen nga OKB në Gaza tha se nuk mund të mendohet që këto sulme janë kryer aksidentalisht. Më herët Ban Ki Moon, sekretari i përgjithshëm i OKB gjithashtu ka dënuar sulmin e regjimit sionist në një shkollë të varur nga agjencia e punës dhe e ndihmës së OKB UNRËA në rripin e Gazës, veprim të cilin e cilësoi të pajustifikueshëm. Aktualisht kur Gaza për shkak të bllokadës çnjerëzore dhe për shkak të tre javë sulmesh të përgjakshme po përballet me një katastrofë të vërtetë humane, autoritetet e OKB mjaftohen vetëm me dënimin e këtyre sulmeve. Regjimi sionist pasi shkatërroi rrjetin e shpërndarjes së energjisë elektrike në Gaza, ka shkatërruar edhe rrjetin e shpërndarjes së ujit të pijshëm dhe të derdhjes së ujërave të zeza të qytetit me dendësinë më të madhe njerëzore në botë. Izraeli pa u kushtuar aspak rëndësi ligjeve dhe normave ndërkombëtare ka ashpërsuar sulmet e tij kundër rripit të Gazës. Kanali 10 i regjimit sionist në një raport të tij njoftoi se ushtria izraelite kabinetit të sigurimit të këtij regjimi i ka paraqitur planin e pushtimit të Gazës, mirëpo ky plan nuk është miratuar. Ovikhai Adraji, zëdhënës i ushtrisë së regjimit të Izraelit ka deklaruar se ushtria ka thirrur 16 mijë trupa rezerviste me qëllim që ato të dërgohen në kufirin me Gazën. Ndërkohë lëvizja e rezistencës islamike palestineze Hamas ka thënë se ndihmat me armatime të Amerikës për Izraelin janë faktorë të përshkallëzimit të krizës në Gaza dhe vrasjes së popullatës palestineze të këtij rajoni. Kanali CNN më herët njoftoi se Amerika do t’i japë izraelit armë të reja për të vrarë palestinezët. Moshe Jalon, ministër i luftës i regjimit sionist, pasi falënderoi ShBA-të për ndihmat me armatime ka kërkuar më shumë ndihma prej Uashingtonit. Në kuadër të sulmeve të regjimit të Izraelit kundër rripit të Gazës, Uashingtoni ka lejuar këtë regjim që të shfrytëzojë depot që i përkasin SHBA-ve. Kanali Press Tv, citon një prej autoriteteve ushtarake amerikane të ketë thënë se depot amerikane që janë vënë në shërbim të Izraelit janë të mbushur me predha, raketa dhe pajisje të nevojshme për topat. Këto depo janë ndërtuar në zona të fshehta brenda Palestinës së pushtuar dhe janë pjesë e programit të njohur me emrin armatimet e depozituara për raste nevoje të Amerikës WRSA-I. Ndërkohë dhoma e përfaqësuesve ka miratuar një projekt që e lejon qeverinë amerikane të shpenzojë miliona dollarë për të forcuar sistemin raketor të regjimit sionist Kupola e Hekurt. Qindra qytetarë të Nju Jorkut kanë marrë pjesë në një tubim protestues në mbështetje të popullatës palestineze të Rripit të Gazës. Burimet informative kanë bërë të ditur se të pranishmit në këtë protestën gjithashtu kanë dënuar agresionin dhe krimet e regjimit sionist në Rripin e Gazës. Protestuesit në këtë tubim gjithashtu kanë shqiptuar edhe emrat e martirëve palestinezë. Krerët e vendeve anëtare të grupit Markosur, që përbëhet nga Brazili, Argjentina, Venezuela dhe Uruguai, me anë të një rezolute kanë dënuar krimet e regjimit sionist në Gaza dhe kanë shprehur shqetësimin e tyre mbi përkeqësimin e situatës njerëzore dhe humane në këtë rajon.
> 
> irib


Per Hamasin nuk tha gje fare kjo?

----------


## ane

Pa koment!



http://www.israelvideonetwork.com/do...er-has-seen-it

----------


## Do Not Tread On

E habitshme se si sot ka akoma luftra gjakatare!!!

----------


## Cerebro

Një ushtar Izraelian duke ndihmuar një Palestinez me probleme mendore që ishte lldhur pas një muri nga Hamasi. Një fotografi që vështirë se do ta gjeni nëpër media.
Narrativa që dëgjoni nëpër mediat kryesore është vetëm mbi "fëmijët që vdesin"...
Ajo që nuk thonë mediat është se Hamasi i përdor njerëzit (Palestinezët) si mburoja njerëzore... Izraeli lufton për të mbrojtur jetën njerëzore, Hamasi lufton për ta shkatërruar atë!

----------

Cen Durimmadhi (15-09-2017)

----------


## ATMAN

> Një ushtar Izraelian duke ndihmuar një Palestinez me probleme mendore që ishte lldhur pas një muri nga Hamasi. Një fotografi që vështirë se do ta gjeni nëpër media.
> Narrativa që dëgjoni nëpër mediat kryesore është vetëm mbi "fëmijët që vdesin"...
> Ajo që nuk thonë mediat është se Hamasi i përdor njerëzit (Palestinezët) si mburoja njerëzore... Izraeli lufton për të mbrojtur jetën njerëzore, Hamasi lufton për ta shkatërruar atë!


lufta nuk behet vetem ne terren por edhe ne masmedia ,kjo foto eshte nje tregues i qarte i manipulimit mediatik

ne realitet izraeli ka shkelur traktatet nderkombetare (ate te gjeneves)

----------


## Cerebro

> lufta nuk behet vetem ne terren por edhe ne masmedia ,kjo foto eshte nje tregues i qarte i manipulimit mediatik
> ne realitet izraeli ka shkelur traktatet nderkombetare (ate te gjeneves)


Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha aaaa...

----------


## Cerebro

*Free Gaza from Hamas*
Mathew Cotinetti, duke shkruar për Washington Free Beacon, ofron një zgjidhje për ciklin e dhunës në rripin e Gazës (*link*):



> [...]KryeMinistri Netanyahu thotë se lufta nuk do të mbarojë gjersa tunelet që Hamasi përdor për të sulmuar Izraelin të shkatërrohen. Pas kësaj, hipotizojmë, Izraeli do të tërhiqet. Po pastaj? Ne e dimë përgjigjen. Hamasi do të rindërtojë. Hamasi do të riarmatoset. Hamasi do të rihapi gropa. Hamasi do të vrasë.Ky nuk është një spekulim. Nxitja, armatosja, gërmimi dhe vrasjet janë çka bën Hamasi. Vjedhje, vvrasje, teror, urrejtje, paranojë, propagandë [...]
> Doni fundin e luftës? Nuk po pyes nëse doni të mbyllni Operation Protective Edge. Po pyes  nëse doni t'i jepni fund luftës së Hamasit ndaj Izraelit. Dhe nëse kjo është ajo që doni, atëhereë përjgigja është e thjeshtë: Lirojeni Gazën prej Hamasit. [...]

----------


## ATMAN

> Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha aaaa...




DI HARRIET SHERWOOD

theguardian.com


A Gaza i combattenti di Hamas sono in mezzo ai civili. Non c’è altro luogo dove possano andare.

I fronti sono confusi quando  viene combattuta una guerriglia in un’area così densamente popolata come Gaza, ma anche il quartier generale delle Forze di Difesa Israeliane è circondato da civili.

L’accusa di Israele che Hamas stia usando i civili come scudi umani è diventata sempre più stridente col peggiorare della guerra a Gaza.

L’accusa viene mossa violentemente dai leader politici, militari e dai commentatori mediatici, ripetuta nelle conversazioni tra membri dell’opinione pubblica ed echeggiata nelle considerazioni dei politici e diplomatici esteri. Sull’altro fronte del conflitto a Gaza., l’accusa è vigorosamente negata da Hamas e altri.



La verità viene persa in mezzo alla battaglia propagandistica intrapresa assieme a proiettili, bombe, fucili e razzi. Ciò che è certo, è che il quadro appare più complicato di quanto rivendichino entrambe le parti.

Mettere deliberatamente i non-combattenti all’interno e attorno agli obiettivi militari per impedire gli attacchi nemici – questa la definizione di scudi umani – è illegale secondo il diritto internazionale.

La Convenzione di Ginevra dichiara: “La presenza o lo spostamento di popolazione o singoli civili non dovrebbe essere usata per rendere determinati punti o aree immuni da operazioni militari, in particolare atti a proteggere obiettivi militari dagli attacchi o difendere, favorire o impedire operazioni militari. Le parti in conflitto non dovrebbero direzionare lo spostamento di popolazione o singoli civili per tentare di difendere obiettivi militari dagli attacchi o per proteggere operazioni militari.”

Il diritto internazionale vieta anche l’utilizzo di unità mediche o prigionieri di guerra come deterrenti di un attacco nemico.

In ogni caso, anche se Hamas violasse il diritto in questo modo, non giustificherei legalmente il bombardamento da parte di Israele di aree dove si sa che risiedano civili.

“Qualsiasi violazione di questi divieti non libererebbe le parti in conflitto dai loro obblighi legali per quanto riguarda la popolazione e i civili, tra cui l'obbligo di adottare le misure precauzionali" dicono le convenzioni.

Israele sostiene che Hamas abitualmente usi ospedali, moschee, scuole e case private per lanciare razzi su Israele, depositare armi, nascondere centri di comando e controllo, rifugiare il personale militare, celare passaggi a cunicoli sotterranei. Questa è la loro giustificazione per colpire tali luoghi, nonostante l'obbligo giuridico di assicurare la proporzionalità dei propri attacchi, di distinguere tra oggetti militari e civili ed evitare caduti tra la popolazione.

Israele dice di dare il dovuto avvertimento dell'attacco imminente – per telefono, messaggi di testo, consegna di opuscoli e "missili di avvertimento" – per dare ai civili la possibilità di fuggire.

Una tipica dichiarazione delle Forze di Difesa Israeliane, emessa nei giorni scorsi, dice: "Mentre l'esercito israeliano fa tutto il possibile per evitare vittime civili, Hamas mette deliberatamente la vita dei civili palestinesi in pericolo. Hamas nasconde armi e lanciamissili in aree densamente popolate. Invece di mantenere i suoi cittadini fuori pericolo, Hamas incoraggia e addirittura forza gli abitanti di Gaza ad unirsi alla sua violenta resistenza contro Israele. Invia uomini, donne e bambini direttamente verso la linea di fuoco per usarli come scudi umani dei terroristi."

Mercoledì le Forze di Difesa Israeliane hanno realizzato una serie di mappe che pretendono di mostrare i siti militari di Hamas in prossimità – ma non all’interno – di scuole, ospedali, moschee, edifici residenziali. È anche stato pubblicato un video, che si è detto che mostri i militanti nell’atto di utilizzare un'ambulanza per fuggire dopo essere stati assaliti dalle truppe israeliane, si è inoltre detto che il territorio e le vicinanze dell'ospedale di al-Wafa a Gaza erano stati "ripetutamente utilizzati da Hamas e la Jihad islamica palestinese come un centro di comando, un sito per lanciare razzi, e una sede per abilitare i terroristi ad aprire il fuoco addosso ai soldati".

Israele ha reiteratamente preso di mira l'ospedale di riabilitazione nel corso del conflitto, e infine, mercoledì scorso,  ha pesantemente danneggiato l'edificio ormai vuoto.

Ma il direttore dell'ospedale ha respinto l'accusa israeliana che l'ospedale fosse stato utilizzato per scopi militari da Hamas o altri gruppi militanti. In una dichiarazione, Basman Alashi ha detto: "Israele ha preso di mira il nostro ospedale basandosi su affermazioni false e fuorvianti. Hanno puntato strutture sanitarie, i feriti, i malati e i nostri bambini, su tutta la striscia di Gaza. Vogliono farci sapere che da nessuna parte siamo al sicuro."

Ha aggiunto: "Spero che le cose si calmino il più presto possibile. È doloroso vedere ciò che sta accadendo, e constatare che l'ospedale è diventato un bersaglio di attacchi militari".

La scoperta dell'ONU di ripostigli di armi in due delle sue scuole, ha dato credito la settimana scorsa alle asserzioni di Israele. "L’UNRWA [l'agenzia dell'ONU per i rifugiati palestinesi] ha immediatamente informato tutte le parti interessate e ha rilasciato una dichiarazione che condanna fortemente l'abuso dei suoi locali” ha detto un portavoce, Chris Gunness. I rifugi dell’UNRWA sono stati bombardati in quattro occasioni negli ultimi giorni, nonostante da parte degli ufficiali fossero state date coordinate precise alle Forze di Difesa Israeliane.

Israele ha anche sostenuto che Hamas aveva costretto i civili a rimanere nel quartiere periferico di Gaza Shujai'iya dopo che le Forze di Difesa Israeliane li avevano avvertiti di evacuare prima del loro assalto di domenica. I civili sono stati "trattenuti come ostaggi", ha detto Peter Lerner, un portavoce militare delle Forze di Difesa Israeliane.

Queste affermazioni non sono state supportate da reportage indipendenti di giornalisti internazionali che seguono la guerra da Gaza. Invece, dispacci da terra hanno presentato argomentazioni complesse per giustificare che alcuni residenti non sono stati fatti evacuare da Shujai'iya e altre zone puntate da Israele. Molte persone hanno detto che a Gaza non si è al sicuro da nessuna parte, così non hanno visto un grosso motivo per abbandonare le loro case.

Altre persone hanno citato le proprie preoccupazioni sul non poter conoscere l’identità delle persone che sarebbero state i loro nuovi vicini di casa: avrebbero potuto evacuare da un quartiere conosciuto per uno che invece sarebbe risultato una roccaforte militare; altri erano semplicemente troppo terrorizzati per uscire in strada. Molte comunicazioni mediatiche hanno dichiarato che non c’era prova di coercizione da parte di Hamas.

In realtà, decine di migliaia di persone sono fuggite dalle loro case per trovare un posto che loro sperano essere più sicuro. L’UNRWA riporta che più di 140.000 persone hanno cercato rifugio nelle sue proprietà; chiese e moschee sono state travolte dai civili sfollati; i territori dell'ospedale Shifa della città di Gaza hanno cominciato ad assomigliare a un campo profughi improvvisato. Queste famiglie temono per la loro vita, ma indicano in modo schiacciante i bombardamenti e cannoneggiamenti israeliani come causa, piuttosto che le minacce da parte di Hamas.

Gaza è uno dei luoghi più affollati sulla terra. Quasi 2 milioni di persone sono stipati in una striscia di terra di appena 25 miglia di lunghezza e tra tre e mezzo e sette miglia di larghezza – all'incirca le stesse dimensioni dell'isola di Wight. In generale ci sono poche opportunità di andarsene; e in mezzo a un conflitto come questo, non c'è nessuna via d’uscita.

L'attuale guerra non viene combattuta su un campo di battaglia convenzionale. Israele sta martellando Gaza dal cielo, e in modo sempre più crescente le sue truppe stanno combattendo contro un esercito di guerriglia nelle zone urbane densamente popolate – che costituiscono gran parte della striscia di Gaza. Poiché i carri armati e le truppe israeliane si spingono ulteriormente all’interno città, è sempre più probabile che Hamas lancerà attacchi da posizioni nei pressi di edifici civili.

La separazione tra "civile" e "militare" nella striscia di Gaza è molto più attenuata che nel caso di un esercito convenzionale – sia fisicamente che nella psicologia degli abitanti di Gaza. Hamas e altri militanti sono incorporati nella popolazione. I loro combattenti non sono alloggiati in caserme militari, ma dormono di notte nelle loro case. Mentre non è difficile trovare antipatia per Hamas per le strade di Gaza durante tempi tranquilli, ora la maggior parte delle persone difende il loro "diritto di resistere" – e sotto un così persistente attacco militare, supportano l’ascesa di Hamas.

Israele, nel frattempo, non ha un record immacolato nell'uso di scudi umani. Nel 2010, due soldati furono condannati in un tribunale militare israeliano accusati di aver usato un ragazzo palestinese di 11 anni come scudo umano nelle loro operazioni tra il 2008 e il 2009 nella striscia di Gaza. I due soldati ordinavano al ragazzo di cercare nelle borse che loro sospettavano essere imbottite di esplosivo.

Era la prima condanna per ciò che ora è noto all'interno delle Forze di Difesa Israeliane con il nome di “procedura del vicino" – ovvero costringere i civili ad assistere le truppe in operazioni militari. Indagini di gruppi di giornalisti e organizzazioni per i diritti umani hanno suggerito che le Forze di Difesa Israeliane hanno usato i palestinesi come scudi umani in operazioni a Gaza e in Cisgiordania.

Nel frattempo, in risposta alle affermazioni di Israele sul fatto che Hamas collochi centri militari in aree civili, alcuni hanno sottolineato che il quartier generale delle Forze di Difesa Israeliane, il Kiriya, è nel centro di Tel Aviv, circondato da un ospedale, condomini di appartamenti, centri commerciali e uffici.

Harriet Sherwood

Fonte: http://www.theguardian.com

Link: http://www.theguardian.com/world/201...ans-israel-idf

28.07.2014

----------


## ATMAN

Regjimi sionist ka shkelur armëpushimin tre ditor në Rripin e Gazës me pretekst të arrestimit të një ushtaraku të lartë izraelit të quajtur Edir Godren, për të cilin thuhet se është funksionar i afërt me Mushe Jalun, ministër i luftës së regjimit sionist.
Artileria e regjimit sionist sot (të premten) ka bombarduar rajonin lindor të qytetit Rafah dhe gjatë këtyre bombardimeve janë martirizuar 120 palestinezë dhe 500 të tjerë janë plagosur. Në këtë mënyrë numri i martirëve palestinezë në Rripin e Gazës që nga fillimi i agresionit të regjimit sionist kundër këtij rajoni, ka shkuar në 1500 persona, ndërsa numri i të plagosurve deri më tani është 8600 persona. Abu Marzuk, zëvendës i Khalid Mashal nga zyra politike e Hamasit, deklaroi se oficeri i lartë i ushtrisë së regjimit sionist është arrestuar para vendosjes së armëpushimit 72 orësh. Ndërkohë Sami Abu Zahri, funksionar i lart i Hamasit, gjithashtu theksoi: regjimi sionist me qëllim ka publikuar lajmin e arrestimit të këtij oficeri të lartë ushtarak sionist në mënyrë që ta përdor këtë ngjarje si pretekst për shkeljen e armëpushimit.  Kanali televiziv Al Mejadin raportoi se regjimi sionist i ka informuar autoritetet egjiptiane për zhdukjen e një oficeri të lartë ushtarak dhe ka thënë se ky oficer ushtarak aktualisht po mbahet nga forcat e rezistencës palestineze. Në lidhje me këtë ngjarje, Egjipti ka deklaruar se duke marrë parasysh faktin se Izraeli është kundër çfarëdo lloj negociatash pas zhdukjes së këtij oficeri të lartë ushtarak, nuk pranon delegacionet për negociata. Qeveria e Egjiptit të premten ka mbyll përsëri korridorin Rafah mes këtij vendi dhe Gazës duke mos lejuar që të plagosurit palestinezë të dërgohen për kurim në territorin e Egjiptit. Agjencia AFP e lajmeve ka njoftuar se Egjipti do të jetë organizator i negociatave jo të drejtpërdrejta mes regjimit sionist dhe grupeve të rezistencës palestineze për një armëpushim më të qëndrueshëm në Rripin e Gazës. Burimet palestineze kanë bërë të ditur se në negociatat e Kajros do të marrin pjesë përfaqësues nga Hamasi, Fatah, Xhihadi Islamik dhe nga disa grupe më të vogla. Izam Al-Ahmed, funksionar i lëvizjes Fatah, deklaroi: delegacioni palestinez të shtunën do të udhëtojë për në Kajro për marrë pjesë në negociatat e armëpushimit në Rripin e Gazës. Nga ana mediat sioniste sot kanë shkruar se procesi i zhvillimeve aktualisht ka dal jashtë kontrollit të Beniamin Netanjahut, kryeministër i regjimit sionist, i cili po kërkon të gjitha alternativat për t’i dhënë fund luftës. Ndërkohë gazeta “SABAH” e Turqisë gjithashtu sot ka shkruar: Deivid Aofadia, snajperist i ushtrisë së regjimit sionist, në veblogun e tij ka pohuar se ka qëlluar 13 fëmijë palestinezë. Aofadia ka publikuar edhe foto nga misionet e tij në këtë luftë. Ministria e Shëndetësisë në Gaza ka njoftuar se që nga fillimi i agresionit dhe sulmeve ajrore, tokësore dhe detare të ushtrisë së regjimit sionist kundër Rripit të Gazës, janë martirizuar 1459 palestinezë dhe 8400 të tjerë janë plagosur.  Numri i martirëve palestinezë aktualisht ka kaluar numrin e martirëve palestinezë që kanë rënë gjatë agresionit të kaluar të regjimit sionist kundër Gazës në vitin 2009. Gjatë agresionit të kaluar të regjimit sionist kundër Rripit të Gazës që filloi në fund të Dhjetorit të vitit 2008 dhe zgjati tre javë, u martirizuan 1440 palestinezë dhe u plagosen mbi 3500 të tjerë. Sipas burimeve sioniste, deri më tani janë vrarë 61 ushtarë të regjimit sionist. Mirëpo forcat ushtarake të Hamasit kanë konfirmuar se gjatë përleshjeve të drejtpërdrejta me ushtrinë e regjimit sionist, këto forca kanë vrarë 131 ushtarë sionist.

irib

----------


## ATMAN

Senati amerikan ka miratuar planin emergjent për të ndihmuar sistemin anti-raketor Kupola e Hekurt të regjimit sionist që kap shifrën e 225 milion dollarëve.
Lajmi bëhet i ditur nga gazeta Uashington Post sipas të cilës përfaqësuesit e Senatit Amerikan ditën e premte miratuan planin urgjent për të ndihmuar me mjete financiare sistemin anti-raketor Kupla e Hekurt, plan i cili më herët nuk kishte arritur të merrte aprovimin e dhomës së përfaqësuesve për shkak se në përcaktimin e këtij fondi nuk ishin marrë parasysh masat për uljen buxheteve të Amerikës. Gazeta Uashington Post pretendon se miratimi i këtij plani ka lidhje të drejtpërdrejtë me shkeljen e armëpushimit 72 orësh në Gaza. Lindsi Graham, senatore e lartë amerikane pas miratimit të këtij plani ka thënë se shkelja e armëpushimit është një pikë kulmore e luftës dhe Amerika duhet të qëndrojë e vendosur në anë të Izraelit.

irib

----------


## Cerebro

Wow... IRIB = Iran Albanian Radio. Qenka vertet rrezik real islamizmi radikal per Shqiperine dhe shqipfolesat...  :i ngrysur:

----------


## ATMAN

> Wow... IRIB = Iran Albanian Radio. Qenka vertet rrezik real islamizmi radikal per Shqiperine dhe shqipfolesat...


 rrezik real eshte sionizmi radikal per Shqiperine dhe shqipfolesat...

(irib eshte agjensi shteterore lajmesh iraniane)

----------


## Cerebro

Do ta kuptoja afinitetin me Turqine, se ne 500 vite ndonje shartim race ka ndodhur, posi... Po ca dreqin u shtyn te lexoni "lajmet" e prodhuara nga propaganda iraniane, e aq me shume tu besoni atyre qorrazi? 

Surprize!!  :i ngrysur:

----------

